# Regarding medical schools in Pakistan



## pakmedschools (Nov 17, 2007)

_Hey salaam Rehan,

Hope everything is coming along well. I just required some information regarding medical schools in pakistan and I was really glad on visiting this website. I must say you have done a great job by providing useful information to all the members of this forum. 

Anyways, I still have some questions in mind and I really hope you will take some out to respond. 

I have completed Grade 12 here in Canada, but my schooling before that was in Pakistan throughout, where I wrote the O' level examinations too. So, I was just wondering if I have to provide my O'level transcript as well along with the Highschool Diploma and transcript, and does it have to original? 

Secondly, I am a bit worried that my Highschool average is not that great, it is around 77%, and since IBCC takes off 10%, do you think I have any hope of getting into medical schools in Lahore/Islamabad/Rawalpindi?

Also, I just have a Permanet resident (PR) card at the moment, so I was wondering if I can still apply as a foreign student under both, PTAP and Self-Finance?

I will really appreciate if you can reply and recommend what I should do right now.

Thanking in anticipation.

Kind Regards,

-Ali-_


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

if you have residence card then you can't apply as an overseas Pakistani atleast in gov't colleges...don't know how it works in private institutes. One possibility is to compete with local students by taking entry tests and you can only take entry tests if you have a certain grade. This is 4 gov't colleges.


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

Private medical colleges usually also have entrance tests that you can sit in for if you wish to apply to them. Depending on the private college you apply to, you might even be able to be exempt from the exam if you've taken the appropriate SAT and/or SAT IIs


----------



## Meds07 (Sep 24, 2007)

dude. u cant apply for the FSF or PTAP for govt colleges. u need foriegn citezenship for that. 

private colleges is the best bet for you. I think Shifa College of Medicine or Islamic International would be ur best options. Both are in Islamabad. Unlike Shifa...islamic international is fairly new and is also very conservative with strict rules...and the IBCC deducts 20% of your grade, not 10%..

just perform well on ur SAT II..get a score of 675+ in each subject and ur good


----------



## kool_goose2 (Oct 20, 2007)

dOES THE PTAP seats differ each year from college to college or is it one avialable in each of the 15 govt medical colleges in pakistan, if so what are Overseas Paksitani seats...is there a category like that or no...


----------



## ghummank04 (Oct 22, 2007)

kool_goose2 said:


> dOES THE PTAP seats differ each year from college to college or is it one avialable in each of the 15 govt medical colleges in pakistan, if so what are Overseas Paksitani seats...is there a category like that or no...


 
????????????????????don't get how we fit in this equation? We all gave a same response....i think u need to reread what brother asked and what we said...i don't know what u were thinking? NO ONE HAS A RIGHT TO CALL ANYONE STUPID.


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

pakmedschools said:


> _
> I have completed Grade 12 here in Canada, but my schooling before that was in Pakistan throughout, where I wrote the O' level examinations too. So, I was just wondering if I have to provide my O'level transcript as well along with the Highschool Diploma and transcript, and does it have to original?_


Unless you have finished four years of high school in Canada (which it seems that you have not, since you had already completed 'O' Levels) you will have to show your 'O' Levels transcript along with your high school transcript and diploma. To the best of my knowledge, the IBCC needs a complete record of your secondary school education.

The 'O' Levels transcript will have to be an original.


pakmedschools said:


> _ Secondly, I am a bit worried that my Highschool average is not that great, it is around 77%, and since IBCC takes off 10%, do you think I have any hope of getting into medical schools in Lahore/Islamabad/Rawalpindi?_


_
_Do you have a 77% overall for high school or only in the subjects of English, physics, chemistry, and biology? Your overall percentage in high school does not matter really -- its your percentage in those four subjects that determine your Equivalence Certificate score. 

As far as how competitive it is, you should search the forum for the admissions lists that have came out for the government colleges of Punjab this year and you can see the equivalence scores required on SFS/PTAP in order to get admission into certain medical colleges. Also, searching the forum will help you find a ton of information about how the placement process works.



pakmedschools said:


> _ Also, I just have a Permanet resident (PR) card at the moment, so I was wondering if I can still apply as a foreign student under both, PTAP and Self-Finance?
> 
> -Ali-_


I believe that you are not eligible to apply under PTAP or SFS because one of the requirements for eligibility in PTAP is that you have a foreign passport and for SFS that you and your parents both have a foreign passport.

If anyone has some more information on this, please feel free to chime in.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

Rehan wrong as usual, you dont have to have a foreign passport to avail PTAP as I know some locals on this seat. Also, only one of your parents needs foreign citizenship to avail SFS


----------



## Rehan (Jan 26, 2006)

maik7upurz said:


> Rehan wrong as usual, you dont have to have a foreign passport to avail PTAP as I know some locals on this seat. Also, only one of your parents needs foreign citizenship to avail SFS


Oh ok. Glad to know this -- I was simply going off what the website had written regarding application requirements (one of them being foreign nationality).

But if there is no such requirement then it should definitely help some people out.


----------



## pakmedschools (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks a lot guys, but I have one more question. Is it possible that one can apply under both the PTAP and SFS at the same time or you can apply one through one of the two?


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

pakmedschools said:


> Thanks a lot guys, but I have one more question. Is it possible that one can apply under both the PTAP and SFS at the same time or you can apply one through one of the two?


Yes, you can apply under both PTAP and SFS at the same time and during the same admission year without a problem. The differences in eligibility are very small, but just to be safe, check out the FAQ section because it addresses the eligibility issue in greater detail.


----------



## pakmedschools (Nov 17, 2007)

ye thanks bro....but do you know if I can apply through PTAP with just the Permanent Resident (PR) card...on the website it's written you need to provide a copy of your FOREIGN passport but then a brother earlier said just the PR card would work as well.....can anyone clarify that please...


----------



## Smeer (Jan 29, 2006)

pakmedschools said:


> ye thanks bro....but do you know if I can apply through PTAP with just the Permanent Resident (PR) card...on the website it's written you need to provide a copy of your FOREIGN passport but then a brother earlier said just the PR card would work as well.....can anyone clarify that please...


It would be best if you call up the Economic Affairs Division yourself and get a direct answer, as the Economic Affairs Division is the ultimate authority that processes PTAP applications. You can find a list of contacts on their website linked here. If you can't get a hold of them by phone, try email. Or better yet, try both #happy.


----------



## maik7upurz (Feb 28, 2006)

The best way to get a PTAP is to have more than 80% equivalence. But even then its hard. I know some people who had like 60% and still got one because her uncle was in the army. So find someone in the army! People in the army can get anything done in Pakistan and break any rule. They can even have the Justice of the Supreme Court Removed!!!


----------



## chitownzchica (Mar 16, 2009)

Smeer said:


> It would be best if you call up the Economic Affairs Division yourself and get a direct answer, as the Economic Affairs Division is the ultimate authority that processes PTAP applications. You can find a list of contacts on their website linked here. If you can't get a hold of them by phone, try email. Or better yet, try both #happy.


Hi,
the website that you recommended doesn't seem to be working and I tried to google *EAD *but there is no other websites that I can go on. Is there any way you can get me their contact information?
Thanks.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

does this link work for you?

Pakistan.Gov.pk - The Official Web Gateway to the Government of Pakistan


----------



## chitownzchica (Mar 16, 2009)

MastahRiz said:


> does this link work for you?
> 
> Pakistan.Gov.pk - The Official Web Gateway to the Government of Pakistan


 
YES!! thanks a bunch MastahRiz.


----------



## truepaki (May 26, 2009)

Hello everyone my name is Bushra Zahid and I am just graduating from high school this year. I have already applied to a college in the United States and have gotten accepted, but I want to go to Pakistan for medical school because it is much cheaper and a little easier to get into. During high school I wasnt the smartest kid in school and also I really didnt try all that hard, I have like a 83 GPA. So do pakistani colleges have to look at high school grades. Also should I finish premed and then apply to pakistani schools. Or should I apply during the course of the 4 years. Also is there alot of paperwork required. Please can someone help thankyou.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

If you're going to ask for help, the least you can do is use a question mark so someone can tell what you're trying to ask. Lumping a bunch of phrases together for us to decipher isn't how a forum works.


----------

